# Bread machine cookbook...



## Otter (Nov 9, 2004)

I seem to have misplaced the recipe book that came with my Breadman. I
would like a book with just simple recipes (white, wheat, french, banana, raisin- cinnamon, etc.) would be fine. The problem I've had when looking, is that most books are for 1.5 and 2 pound loaves, and I prefer to make 1 pound loaves.


----------



## bege (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a breadmaker which makes only 1 lb. loaf.  I have found I can improvise by sticking to the flour max, which is 2 1/3 cups and 1 tsp of RR yeast.  If you make multigrains, many of them called for by the tablespoons and teaspoons.  It yet calls for the 2 1/3 cup flour.  If you would like the written recipe, I will type it up for you. It has six grains and flours total, not including 2 1/3 white flour.


----------



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

bege, thanks for the offer, but it sounds like it would be a lot of trouble. I'm going to town later today and am going to check the local book store.


----------



## bege (Nov 11, 2004)

Not at all.  It is done.

MULTIGRAIN BREAD
Basic Bake mode

2 1/3 cups (10 1/2 oz) bread flour
2 Tbsps whole wheat flour
2 Tbsps soy flour
2 Tbsps triticale flour*
1 tsp millet flour
1 Tbsp dry milk
1 tsp salt
1 Tbsp butter
1 tsp cornmeal
1 Tbsp cracked wheat cereal
2 Tbsps bran flakes
1 tsp flax seeds
1 Tbsp honey
1 cup water
1 tsp dry yeast
* If triticale flour is unavailable, use:
1 Tbsp of all purpose flour and
1 Tbsp  of rye flour


----------



## bege (Nov 11, 2004)

Oooops..More than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## bege (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't know how I got two of those above, but I did.  
Just finished puting a loaf of Italian in the machine.  I'm having tuna salad sandwiches and I thought this would be good with the tuna.  I adapted this for my machine, even tho it said it was better in 1 1/2 - 2 lb. loaf.  I am also using the Rapid mode.

I guess I will find out.  Here is my version:

Italian Herb Bread
1 lb loaf

1 cup warm water
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil
2 1/3 cups white bread flour
3 Tbsps Parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon dried parsley
1 1/2 teaspoons granulated sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons dried onion flakes
1/4-1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/4-1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoons active dry yeast 

Measure all ingredients into bread machine pan. 
Select the French bread setting and medium-color crust; 
press start. Best made in a 1 1/2- or 2-pound bread machine.


----------



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 11, 2004)

Otter, I have a couple of bread machine books where the recipes come in small, medium, and large.  The small is usually 1 lb pound loaf.  The books are called:

The Bread Machine Cookbook I and II by Donna Rathmell German.


100% Whole Wheat Bread

3/4 cup water
2 teaspoon vegetable oil
2 tablespoons honey
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 cups whole wheat flour
2 teaspoons yeast

Measure all ingredients into bread pan according to manufacturer's directions.  Use the whole grain setting on bread machine or regular white setting.  Select crust color and press start.


The link below is from the breadman website.  Maybe it will help.  SC   

http://www.esalton.com/store/applic...D_INFO_PAGE_ID=24&BRAND_INFO_PAGE_GROUP_ID=18


----------



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

SierraCook, this is really strange. I previously went to what I thought was the web site (Salton.com), but there was no Breadman. After seeing your link, I went there and found the information I wanted. Apparently, there is a Salton and an eSalton, both of whom make small appliances.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2004)

mr. ott-tair!! i have the breadman book at home, i'll see if i can find it tonight. it came with a little index card thingie of recipes too. i'll try to find both...
unfortunately, since posting from home has become too big a hassle, it'll have to wait till tomorrow...


----------



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> mr. ott-tair!! i have the breadman book at home, i'll see if i can find it tonight. it came with a little index card thingie of recipes too. i'll try to find both...
> unfortunately, since posting from home has become too big a hassle, it'll have to wait till tomorrow...


Thanks, that would be greatly appreciated. It was here last week and now it's gone.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 11, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> SierraCook, this is really strange. I previously went to what I thought was the web site (Salton.com), but there was no Breadman. After seeing your link, I went there and found the information I wanted. Apparently, there is a Salton and an eSalton, both of whom make small appliances.



Hopefully, my link was helpful.  Good Luck!!  SC


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

Banana Chocolate Chip Bread:

1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup very ripe bananas, mashed
1 large egg
1 tbsp butter or margarine
1 tsp salt
3 cup bread flour
1/3 cup semi sweet chocolate pieces
2 tsp bread machine yeast

Add ingredeints in order given by manufacturer, adding mashed bananas
with milk and chocolate with flour. Basic/white bread cycle. Light
color setting.

Note: How this bread turns out will depend on your breadmaker. Some
machines will make a smooth chocolate colored bread. Others will
leave bits of chocolate chips, and still others will give a marbled
loaf.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

For the holidays:

Eggnog Bread:

2 tbsp sugar
1 package active dry yeast
2 1/2 cup all-purpose flour
2 tbsp butter
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp nutmeg
3/4 cup eggnog, at room temp..see NOTE

You may need to make adaptations for whatever type of b/m you have. Play with it, if it looks too sticky, add flour (1 tbsp at a time.) If too
dry, add liquid, also one tbsp at a time. Then let her rip!!!!!!!!

NOTE:Maybe as little as 1/2 cup; (you can take the chill off of it in the
microwave) Place ingred. in the B/M according to your manufacturers'
directions. Then adjust by adding flour or liquid as needed This made
a real moist, light large loaf. It rose to the top of my breadmaker. 
Use the SWEET BREAD cycle and turned the lightness or darkness
button slightly lighter than the center mark.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

Swedish Limpa Bread:

2 1/4 cup bread flour 
1/4 cup (1 oz.) rye flour 
2 tbsp brown sugar 
1 tbsp dry milk 
1 tsp salt 
1 tbsp butter 
1 tbsp orange peel; chopped 
1 1/2 tsp caraway seeds 
1/2 tsp fennel seed 
(7-1/2 fl oz) water 
1 tsp dry yeast 

Combine ingredients in order according to your own bread machine instructions. Hope you enjoy! It's delicious bread! Makes (1) 1 pound loaf.


----------



## keen kook (Dec 17, 2004)

You will find some nice bread machine recipes at:

http://www.breadmachinedigest.com/

They were at the bottom left side of the page when I visited. Hope this helps?


----------



## BlueBandit (Dec 17, 2004)

SierraCook, I have the same books by Donna Rathmell German, as well as #6.  They are good basic books.


----------



## BlueBandit (Dec 17, 2004)

I just checked and the Donna Rathmell German bread machine cookbooks appear to be available through Amazon for between $8 - $9 apiece.


----------

